# Number 1 (my frog)



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

or leuc as i had come to know him by   
found him dead this morning, there was nothing wrong with him, i have had him a few years now, maybe he was old, sux  

R.I.P. polypedates leucomystax, you suk dude what on earth did you think you should go die for
hope you get reborn as summat great


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

